# Paramedic and Midwife need help.



## michaelpasquill (Apr 15, 2008)

I am a paramedic and my partner is a midwife from sheffield england. We are starting the long process of immigration to canada. We are going to apply as skilled workers but can anyone give us any information as to the process of converting our England qualifications to that of Canada so we can practice out there. Any help would be great.


----------



## robash (Apr 25, 2008)

im thinking about training as a nurse and want to move to canada eventaully ( as soon as possible basically!) was wanting to know about this aswell.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Midwifery is not practised as such the same as in the UK , paramedics , however , are in great demand and well paid . Colin


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*nursing*



robash said:


> im thinking about training as a nurse and want to move to canada eventaully ( as soon as possible basically!) was wanting to know about this aswell.


 Get to Canada first if you can and train there , nurses are in short supply . Colin


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

My midwife was British and had lived in Canada for quite some time. I don't know enough of the British midwife profession to know the differences-but they do a great deal here. It has been a growing area-leaps and bounds. Definitely you could find work here in your profession!
Ministry of Citizenship and Immigration(ONtario)-Accessing the profession:
Access to the midwifery profession in Ontario
Midwives Association of BC(check the links for Ontario and other governing bodies):
http://www.bcmidwives.com/links.htm
Canadian Association of Midwives:
http:// Canadian Association of Midwives - Association canadienne des sages-femmes
You can check other provinces too.


----------



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

Depending on what provice you plan to work in as a Paramedic depends on what qualifications and professional Registration you will need. The Alberta College of Paramedics is responsible for the registration of All EMS workers in Alberta. If you need any information form them they are really helpfull normally if you call up. although finding the right person can sometimes be a little Tricky. If you get your registration you can hold it while living outside of Canada. (I currently do, just EMR level though). I'm not sure about other provinces regulations though sorry! hope this helps.

sorry i tried to link the ACP website but i can't at the moment. sorry. if you google it though its pretty easy to find.


----------



## pjmiddy (Jun 13, 2008)

I am a uk trained midwife now working as a midwife in Ontario. The process to work over here is time consuming and not family friendly. The word "midwife" is seen as some alien creature..who really doesnt know what she is doing. In England I was a senior sister (grade 7) and now I am on the bottom rung of the payscale...even though my knowledge and skills are so much better than some of the others who are near the top! As midwives we work 24/7 and I have just finished a 30 hour marathon session. You are self employed..but with none of the benefits...The NHS seems like a dream place to work looking back. If you are a trained nurse I would consider doing that instead..you will be thought better of and have better working conditions.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes the relationship of some hospital staff and midwives can be prickly-I know it directly interfered with my care-and it wasn't the midwife-she was great. Also in the delivery room the young obstetrician deferred to my midwife's judgement!!! She has 30 year experience. And she was right in the end and not the doc(who had the bedside manner of a boor). Its a fight that midwifes are slowly winning-for respect. But I have seen a big shift lately. Most of my friends have had a midwife for a home birth or at the hospital-we like the relationship aspect. Although some docs may never want to give up their domain. Some nurses can get the same way. Where nurses/midwives duties overlap there can be friction I noticed. Even after I had complications requiring my delivering obstetrician-it was blasted at me that I should just deal with the midwife. As a patient I felt caught in something I wasn't involved in-I just needed proper care according to my midwife and general practitioner-and they felt it was the obsterician's duty. So patients get caught in the middle too.


----------

